# Radio swap from another Cruze



## Spive (Jun 8, 2019)

My son has a 2011 cruze and the radio was fried after a jumpstart. He put in a radio from a junkyard and has the access code but cannot seem to enter it on the radio. Any info that might help him would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think it's going to either require a high-end scan tool that can program the radio, or pulling the radio apart and reprogramming the VIN in a chip. I'm assuming he has the "base" green-screen radio. My experience is with the "MyLink" system that has a color screen.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

 StickyHow-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> StickyHow-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN


That's for a MyLink. The base radio may be similar but probably won't be identical.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The silver box is basically the same for each IIRC, but @dhpnet or @StLouisCPhT can confirm.


----------



## Spive (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for the help. 
Took it to a shop to have it programmed. When it went in you could hear the turn signals just said Locked on radio screen. After programming no audio at all. But you could see the radio stations, time, and temp displays. The tech said it is a faulty unit and if we get another one he will program for free. Any thoughts?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Spive said:


> After programming no audio at all. But you could see the radio stations, time, and temp displays.


How many speakers in your sound system? I'm thinking you have premium sound (including center speaker, back shelf subs, and an external amp). If not set up correctly, the external amp won't turn on and you have no sound. Your radio may need to be re-flashed (software upgrade).

Ideally, you want a radio from a car with the same sound system feature (6 speaker or 9 speaker) to minimize the reprogramming needed.


----------



## Spive (Jun 8, 2019)

It is a LTZ RS. I believe its premium sound and I know it has an amp.
Top is what came out of car the bottom was from salvage yard. 
I will check with the tech and see if there is a update available.


----------



## Spive (Jun 8, 2019)

Is there any way to use VIN number to find RPOcodes?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Spive said:


> Is there any way to use VIN number to find RPOcodes?


Yes, but you have to sign up for a service. Not too expensive. Maybe $5 for 3 decodes, etc.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Most of the RPO codes are posted here on Cruze Talk.


----------



## Spive (Jun 8, 2019)

True. I have been able to find all the RPO code information readily available. 
One of the prior post said to find a radio with the same speaker set up as my son's. 
The junkyards show the vin code and the RPO for the radio but not the amp and speaker RPO codes.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The RPO codes for a specific car are usually inside the glove compartment. That will help if you're doing the picking.


----------



## Spive (Jun 8, 2019)

Been awhile waiting and deliveries. Tried another salvage radio ordered eeprom reader. 

Was able to copy old radio file onto salvage radio. Now all audio is working in car. My son is excited to have music back.

New problem audio controls do not work the same. I seen a post from 3yrs back but no resolution. The radio was from a '11 equinox very hard to find a radio from a Cruze.
Is he out of luck on the controls or is there a fix.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you have the Equinox control pods? Are they the same looking as the Cruze? I only know that the Sonic pods look like the Cruze pods, but they are different functioning. It is possible that the Equinox is the same. If you need to change the pods, look at this for instructions: 
*How-To: Disassemble a steering wheel to rehab it.*


----------



## Spive (Jun 8, 2019)

We have not tried the steering wheel controls yet. We are more concerned with the dash control panel. Also if it will cause issues with the climate control system.


----------



## Spive (Jun 8, 2019)

This is close to how the radio operates with the dash controls.


----------



## Dark dave (Sep 6, 2021)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think it's going to either require a high-end scan tool that can program the radio, or pulling the radio apart and reprogramming the VIN in a chip. I'm assuming he has the "base" green-screen radio. My experience is with the "MyLink" system that has a color screen.


Hey I’m putting a Malibu head unit in my Cruze but is there anyway to unlock it it’s the same body like the Cruze deck


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dark dave said:


> Hey I’m putting a Malibu head unit in my Cruze but is there anyway to unlock it it’s the same body like the Cruze deck


Welcome Aboard!

It depends on the RPO code of the radio. It may work, but you need to go back through and look at the links already posted. They are pretty well documented.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

